# ganzzahlige teiler in bluej



## caro109 (3. Nov 2010)

ich habe ein furchtbar großes problem... seit geraumer zeit bekomme ich keine einzige aufgaben mehr hin, die unser prof uns gibt  ich hab schon das netz nach möglichen hinweisen durchforstet, aber ich habe nicht sinnvolles gefunden. oder mir kam es zumindest nicht sinnvoll vor...
ich habe die aufgabe hier mal kopiert. unter anderem ist eines meiner probleme, dass ich gar nicht weiß, was dieses "intIO" macht. das soll eine klasse sein, auf die bezug genommen wird. oh man ich bin völlig überfragt ;(
ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt :toll:

Legen Sie ein Projekt mit einer Klasse an, die nur eine main-Methode enthält. Importieren Sie die Datei IntIO.java in das Projekt. Nun können Zahlen und Zeichenketten leicht ein- sowie ausgegeben werden:


public static void main(String[ ] args) throws Exception {
  IntIO io = new IntIO(); // 
  int a = io.readInt(“Bitte eine Zahl eingeben: “);
  io.writeln(“Es wurde die Zahl “+a+” eingegeben!”);
}//main


Lösen Sie folgende Aufgaben:

* In der main-Methode soll eine natürliche Zahl eingelesen werden und danach alle ihre Teiler    ausgegeben werden.
* Verändern Sie die Lösung wie folgt: Erzeugen Sie ein Array von Integer und speichern Sie alle Teiler der Zahl in das Array. Anschließend geben Sie die Anzahl der Teiler, jeden einzelnen Teiler und die Summe der Teiler aus.
* In der main-Methode werden hintereinander mehrere Zahlen eingelesen. Das Einlesen wird durch die Eingabe der Zahl –999 beendet. Es ist die Anzahl und die Summe der eingelesenen Zahlen (Ohne –999) anschließend auszugeben.


----------



## XHelp (3. Nov 2010)

Entweder habt ihr in einer früheren Übung diese Klasse erstellt, oder die kommt vom Prof.

Zu den Aufgaben: welche Fragen hast du denn da? Denn einfach so eine fertige Lösung wirst du wohl nicht bekommen.

P.S. Irgendwie passt "Mathematik"-Forum nicht ganz dazu.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2010)

(verschoben)


----------

